# Rad



## militarymonark (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=btMuEvjpAXA


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol at 21:45


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 19, 2012)

It will be a classic for us bmx heads that grew up in the 70s/80s.  Intro alone is simply awesome.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> It will be a classic for us bmx heads that grew up in the 70s/80s.  Intro alone is simply awesome.




I don't know if the intro is awesome, but it is about as 80's as it gets. Definitely strikes a nerve for me have grown up in the 80's and being BMX obsessed.  Still I must say, Those tricks look so lame compared to what people are doing today.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Still had some merit in the 90s too


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 6, 2019)

Always a fan..


----------

